# Health Card for over 65's.



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

Hola

I am trying to find out about how to apply and or register for health care when one reaches 65 in Andalucía.

Am I right or wrong in assuming, when one reaches 65 years of age, that you can apply for a health card. If I am correct, how does one get a card; are there any forms where I can apply online and do I register at a local medical centre?

My and I have lived here for 6 years, both of us hold residencía cards, registered on our local padron etc, but never needed health care, so have never registered with a doctor. I reach 65 in 2 weeks time and my wife is 50 next year. 

Any help or suitable suggestions on what we should do?

Regards

Richard xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ricardoylucia said:


> Hola
> 
> I am trying to find out about how to apply and or register for health care when one reaches 65 in Andalucía.
> 
> ...


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

mrypg9

Thank you for your reply - one thing, I forgot to say; both of us have blue UK European Health Cards, can we use those to exchange for Spanish card and to register for a doctor?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ricardoylucia said:


> mrypg9
> 
> Thank you for your reply - one thing, I forgot to say; both of us have blue UK European Health Cards, can we use those to exchange for Spanish card and to register for a doctor?


By 'blue UK card' I presume you mean the E111 replacement card. No, you need to be actually transferred from the NHS to the Spanish system. As I said before, you will then get a Seg. Soc. number and a Spanish blue card for use for emergency treatment in other EU countries.
But before you do all that, again as I said before, you need to get the E121 from the DWP.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ricardoylucia said:


> mrypg9
> 
> Thank you for your reply - one thing, I forgot to say; both of us have blue UK European Health Cards, can we use those to exchange for Spanish card and to register for a doctor?


Your EHIC cards are worthless here, under your cicumstances. They wont be accepted here because you are not UK residents on holiday!

You get the E121's sent to you by The DWP in Newcastle, you take them to the Dept De Seguridad, they issue a form which you take to the local health centre and then you go register with a doctor

Dont forget to get an E121 for your wife, she will qualify as a dependent for full cover also


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you for your replies and now I have the information, I can now proceed with obtaining an E121 form, not sure if I can get one for my wife as she is 49 (50 next April).

Regards


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ricardoylucia said:


> Thank you for your replies and now I have the information, I can now proceed with obtaining an E121 form, not sure if I can get one for my wife as she is 49 (50 next April).
> 
> Regards


Yes you can. I already told you  She will receive one because she is a dependent of yours. Just get her name added to the E121. So when you receive your E121, it will bear her details also, and you will both receive SIP cards.

I've just done it, I'm well short of retirement age but as my wife qualified at 60, I am her dependent


----------

